# Practicing on the Kids



## Calliope (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh, I never realised before they have such different eyes!
Very interesting to see.
And John's blue eyes are just SO blue in all of these. 
The last is the most endearing, and Mr Joe Cool is ... cool!  Teehee, Mommy, look: snap. 
Endearing photos!!! :love:


----------



## tpe (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice photos, scary when you start thinking that pictures of other peoples kids are cute too, of course all the pictures of my own kids that i see i think are cute but thats just because i am their dad, if the same happens with pics of other peoples kids they must either be very cute kids, or very good photos, or of course both 

tim


----------



## woodsac (Feb 26, 2006)

Wonderful! More...more :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Feb 26, 2006)

:love: 

Mistress ... those are just the cutest kids ever!

(though I think they wanna come stay with me for a few days!!! ... lemme have those kiddos for a while!!!)

All appearances show that you and your new cam have become one!

Good work, Chicklet ... post some more of 'em!


----------



## scoob (Feb 26, 2006)

very nice linda...do u like ur new camera!!?  i like these ones they are funny!!


----------



## Arch (Feb 26, 2006)

cute series!......you captured john really well in the last two. :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

LaFoto, JM says that Joseph has my eyes - more on the Asian side and John has the big round eyes JM had as a child.  Neither JM nor I have blue eyes - but when the family got together Thanksgiving, I noticed John's eyes are the exact same color as my dad's.

Anicole, thanks but getting used to the new camera is harder than I thought - too many aspects.

Scoob, thanks!  I like the camera but it's a little complicated for my simple mind.  Your dad says I'll get the hang of it though - I hope he's right.

Archangel, John's photos are more natural b/c I happen to catch him when he's doing things.  Joseph likes to pose and tells me when to take the pic.  :mrgreen: 

Tim & Woodsac, thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Alison (Feb 26, 2006)

#2 & #5 are my favorites! Great series, they are adorable and look like a lot of fun


----------



## Calliope (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Alison...  they either have me laughing or in tears or both!


----------



## Alison (Feb 26, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Thanks Alison...  they either have me laughing or in tears or both!



I think I can relate  :lmao:


----------



## Karalee (Feb 26, 2006)

You can give ol blue eyes a big hug from me, he made my heart melt in that last one 

So new camera you say? Do tell...


----------



## Calliope (Feb 27, 2006)

Karalee, John was watching t.v. in the last photo.  I called his name, he turned his head and said "what?" - then, when he saw the camera, he started laughing!  He's funny and quite a character!  

Oh, and my "new" camera is a Nikon D50.


----------

